
5 Algorithms Every Web Developer Can Use and Understand - fauria
https://www.gitbook.com/book/lizrush/algorithms-for-webdevs-ebook/details
======
throwaway2016a
This is just a thinly veiled advertisement for Algorithmia. Which granted,
does look like an interesting product. However, as a side effect the "Math" in
this "Book" is very light and all the code examples are just API calls to
Algorithmia.

I think both the terms "book" and "understand" are used very loosely here.
Understand the concept enough to use, maybe. I guess my bar for understanding
is higher.

I don't mean to be harsh, just I prefer the title to tell it like it really
is. After all, "5 algorithms web developers can use today on Algorithmia"
might still get up-voted.

Also, as a side note, the "PageRank" algorithm is slightly misleading as it
has nothing to do with Google PageRank which some web developers might be lead
to believe based on the name.

------
mohsinr
What a lovely book about practical applications of useful algorithms for web
developers: PageRank, Language Detection, Nudity detection, Sentiment and Term
Analysis.

Free ebook in very accessible language with plenty of examples. Thank you so
much!

